# Diese Bandkollegen schliefen schon miteinander...



## SteveJ (2 Sep. 2022)

Das Musikbusiness macht seinem Ruf manchmal alle Ehre. 
Nach einem erfolgreichen Auftritt scheint es bei einigen Musikern heiß herzugehen.
Und nicht nur Groupies sind Ziel der Begierde, manchmal hat es auch schon unter Band-Mitgliedern ordentlich geknistert:

*Spice Girls
Mel B* enthüllte in einem Interview, dass sie mit ihrer Bandkollegin *Geri Horner (geb. Halliwell) *schlief, als die beiden noch bei den Spice Girls waren.


*Fleetwood Mac
Stevie Nicks* hatte etwas mit *Mick Fleetwood* und *Lindsey Buckingham*, während* John und Christine McVie* sogar verheiratet waren.
Die komplizierten Beziehungen verarbeiteten sie auf ihrer Platte "Rumors"...


*The White Stripes*
Als die Band berühmt wurde, erklärten *Meg und Jack White*, dass sie Geschwister seien.
Später gaben sie zu, dass sie doch verheiratet sind – sorgten vorher aber für einiges an Inzestspekulationen...


*ABBA*
Auch die As und Bs aus ABBA konnten die Finger nicht voneinander lassen...
*Björn Ulvaeus* und *Agnetha Faltskog* heirateten 1971, sieben Jahre später, im Jahr 1978, folgten dem Beispiel auch *Benny Anderson* und* Anni-Frid Lyngstad*.
Die Ehen hielten aber nicht lang: Björn und Agnetha ließen sich 1980 scheiden, Benny und Anni-Frid folgten ein Jahr später...


*No Doubt
Gwen Stefani *und* Tony Kanal* hatten eine Affäre, nachdem sie No Doubt gegründet hatten. Kanal beendete die Beziehung.
Die Band sollte aber noch viele weitere Jahre bestehen bleiben.


*Ike und Tina Turner*
Ike und Tina sollten Musikgeschichte schreiben und die Welt mit ihren energiegeladenen Auftritten unterhalten.
Leider war ihre Beziehung aber auch geprägt von Missbrauch und Skandalen. 


*Bruce Springsteen & the E Street Band
Patti Scialfa* trat der E Street Band im Jahr 1984 bei. Sie verliebte sich in Springsteen, heiratete ihn 1991 und ist seither glücklich mit ihm zusammen.


*The Fugees
Lauryn Hill* und *Wyclef Jean* waren einst nicht nur Mitglieder der Fugees, sondern auch ein Paar.
Die Gruppe und die Beziehung sollten die Zeit aber nicht überdauern.


*Blondie
Deborah Harry* und *Chris Stein* waren ein Paar und spielten gemeinsam in zahlreichen Bands, darunter Blondie.
Später trennten sie sich, machen aber immer noch gemeinsam Musik.


*Jefferson Airplane
Grace Slick* verließ ihre alte Band (und ihren Ehemann), um Jefferson Airplane beizutreten.
Dort hatte sie eine Beziehung mit *Paul Kantner*.


*Talking Heads*
Die Talking Heads waren vier Musiker und zwei davon hatten eine Langzeitbeziehung.
*Tina Weymouth* und *Chris Frantz* heirateten 1977 und sind seitdem zusammen.


*Smashing Pumpkins*
In den frühen 90er-Jahren hatte die Bassistin *D'Arcy Wretzky* eine Affäre mit *James Iha*.


*Culture Club
Boy George*, der Sänger von Culture Club, hatte eine Beziehung mit dem Schlagzeuger der Band, *Jon Moss*.


*The Beatles*
Als einer der größten Skandale der letzten Jahre, gab *Paul McCartney* zu, dass die Beatles sexuelle Erfahrungen miteinander machten.
Sie hätten aber nicht miteinander geschlafen. _"Es war eine wundervolle Erfahrung"_, sagte er gegenüber GQ.


*Hole
Courtney Love* hatte mehrere Rockstars als Partner, wie *Eric Erlandson*, einer ihrer Bandkollegen von Hole.


*The Mamas & The Papas
Michelle und John Phillips* waren von 1962 bis 1970 für acht Jahre verheiratet. Die Band trennte sich 1968.


*New Order*
Nachdem Ian Curtis Selbstmord begangen hatte, gründeten die übrigen Mitglieder von Joy Division die neue Band New Order.
Die beiden Mitglieder *Stephen Morris* und *Gillian Gilbert* heirateten im Jahr 1993.

Quellen: StarsInsider, GQ, MSN, Wikipedia


----------



## Jeaniholic (4 Sep. 2022)

Ewig
Jeanette Biedermann und Jörg Weisselberg sind ein Paar. Kinder hat Jeanette offiziell keine, aber öfter mal eine längere Auszeit und Gewichtsschwankungen.


----------



## TNT (4 Sep. 2022)

Liebesbeziehungen in einer Band gehen, wie auch auf Arbeit, selten gut aus....


----------



## der4te (8 Sep. 2022)

Dave Stewart und Annie Lennox von den *Eurythmics *haben sich privat voneinander getrennt unmittelbar bevor sie die Band gegründet haben.

Judith Holofernes und Pola Roy von *Wir sind Helden* und Steffi Kloß und Thomas Stolle von *Silbermond* sind Paare sogar mit eigenem Nachwuchs.

Und auch Neil Tennant und Chris Lowe von den *Pet Shop Boys* sind meines Wissens mehr als nur Bandkollegen.


----------



## Celtic (9 Sep. 2022)

*The Cramps*



 

Erick Purkhiser, alias Lux Interior († 2009 ) & Kristy Marlana „Poison Ivy Rorschach“ Wallace. 
Verheiratet

Kult-Band - 1976-2009


----------

